

Reverse Engineering LPC's Device Firmware Upgrade Protocol - Frijol
http://blog.technical.io/post/66686276686/reverse-engineering-lpcs-device-firmware-upgrade

======
jwcrux
Pretty neat, and I'm certainly all _for_ gaining new knowledge, but couldn't
the author just have decompiled the .NET binary (using a tool such as
JetBrain's dotPeek) to see what it was doing without having to sign the NDA?

~~~
viraptor
Depends what are you more used to... I usually look at the data transmission
for obvious solutions before decompiling stuff. Since he's dealing with
hardware, he's probably also likely to be used to making sense of long data
streams looking for issues :)

~~~
pingswept
(The author is a woman.)

